# MTB schuhe für breite Füße



## die_m_und_ms (29. Juni 2008)

Hy, ich suche MTB-Fahrradschuhe für den *breiten Fuß*.
Meine Kumpels und ich sagen, das die Schuhe auf dem deutschen Markt viel zu eng geschnitten sind.

Hat da jemand einen Tipp
Shimano sh-m255 in breit verdient den Namen nicht.

mfg
marcus wendt


----------



## Phil DeLonge (29. Juni 2008)

Suchst du spezielle Schuhe von shimano oder ähnlichen Firmen die nur aufs biken konzipiert sind?. Ich selber fahre mit meinen és-skateschuhen und bin sehr zufrieden....ich habe auch ziemlich breite und große Füße und mit den Skateschuhe hast du auch noch nen super Halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schelle (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

Hab' selber recht breite Füsse. Richtig gut passen mir die Scott Trail und Specialized Sport MTB Schuhe. Bei den Shimano, Sidi usw. kommen ich nicht mal rein...


----------



## yellow_ö (29. Juni 2008)

probier mal nen Northwave Lizzard


----------



## Deleted 57670 (29. Juni 2008)

Ich finde auch, Scott und Specialized haben einen recht breiten schnitt.
was auf jedenfall nicht geht ist Sidi.


----------



## Markus82 (30. Juni 2008)

Sidi hat extra schuhe für breite füße... das sind die Modelle mit der zusätzlichen bezeichnung "Mega"


----------



## Jere (30. Juni 2008)

yellow_ö schrieb:


> probier mal nen Northwave Lizzard



lieber den northwava runaway, halbschuh der angenehm zu tragen ist!


----------



## borni83 (30. Juni 2008)

Schelle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hab' selber recht breite Füsse. Richtig gut passen mir die Scott Trail und Specialized Sport MTB Schuhe. Bei den Shimano, Sidi usw. kommen ich nicht mal rein...



habe auch den specialized sport mtb und muss sagen das ich erstaunt war, denn von außen sieht er absolut schmal aus, aber von innen fühlen sich meine sehr breiten füße sauwohl. würde also auch diesen schuh empfehlen und für rund 80 euro ist er auch noch günstig!


----------



## stefan_ue (30. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Schuhen von Carnac sher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. In die Treter von Shimano komme ich auch nicht so recht rein...

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## dubinsky (30. Juni 2008)

soviel ich weiß, fallen alle Modelle von Specialized etwas breiter aus.
Ich hab den Specialized Taho (das 2007er Modell) und der passt perfekt für meine breiten Füße, mit denen ich mir sogar bei normalen Schuhen manchmal schwer tu passende zu finden.


----------



## Heffer (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,

ich habe bei Lake was gut passendes fuer mich gefunden. Die ueblichen Verdaechtigen, die ich so anprobiert habe (Shimano, Sidi...) , waren alle zu schmal fuer mich...

Cheers, Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (30. Juni 2008)

dem kann ich vorbehaltlos zustimmen - lebe auch auf ziemlich breitem Fuss - nach testen von Shimano und Lake bin ich beim Taho gelandet und bin voll zufrieden damit 




dubinsky schrieb:


> soviel ich weiß, fallen alle Modelle von Specialized etwas breiter aus.
> Ich hab den Specialized Taho (das 2007er Modell) und der passt perfekt für meine breiten Füße, mit denen ich mir sogar bei normalen Schuhen manchmal schwer tu passende zu finden.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (30. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich hab auch ziemlich breite Füße. Hab mir grad die Gaerne G.BS Carbon ( http://gaerne.com/ )gekauft. Sitzt super und ist nicht zu eng ein gieler Schuh...

Ich hatte nen Sidi zum Vergleich an, der hat an allen Enden gedrückt...


----------



## Pjay (4. Juli 2008)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit denen hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-Schuhe-Scott...ryZ44633QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 777biker (4. Juli 2008)

Ich habe schon so einiges durchprobiert.

Shimano ist sehr schmal geschnitten im vorderen Bereich. Pearl Izumi empfand ich auch als eher schmal. 

Scott ist da schon nen Takken breiter. 

Aber Specialized ist insgesamt der breiteste Schuh.

Wenn Du dazu noch "Probleme" mit Fersenschlupf hast dann empfehle ich Dir das Pro Modell. Dort kannst Du die Ratsche um 1,5 cm vor oder zurück schieben. Dazu an der Seite der Ratsche auch noch in der Höhe versetzen (das geht aber bereits bei den Comp Schuhen).

Hab das Ding beim Händler vor Ort für 160 Takken geschossen. Sehr viel Geld - aber wenn die jetzt 2-3 Jahre halten sollten wars das Wert. Die Sohlen von Specialized sind recht hart aber dennoch ganz gut gehbar. 

Also wenn Du wirklich breite Latschen hast dann Specialized oder Scott. Von Scott hatte ich nur mal den Boulder an. Der war definitiv schmaler als die Specialized Schuhe.


----------



## swe68 (4. Juli 2008)

MEine breiten Füße passen ganz hervorragend in die Diadora Ergo Plus.


----------



## Pjay (4. Juli 2008)

Ich bestell den mal und berichte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pjay (9. Juli 2008)

Ok, hier mein Bericht!

Die Scott Comp in Größe 46 passen zwar, aber nur mit sehr dünnen Socken, würde fast empfehlen sie eine Nummer größer zu kaufen (wegen der Länge). Was bei mir garnicht passt ist der Klettverschluss. Da ich scheinbar einen relativ hohen Spann habe, der Klettverschluss aber nicht durchgängig ist, gehen sie fast nicht zu.

Sonst machen sie eigentlich für den Preis einen wertigen Eindruck, leider muss ich sie wegen dem Verschluss zurückschicken.


----------



## PHATpedro (1. Oktober 2011)

hey, ich hab auch nen breiten fuß - leider ein oldschool thread!

sollte ich exustar kaufen? den e-os 304 find ich ganz schick.
werden meine ersten clickschuhe. man sollte auch ma mit denen laufen koennen. nicht viel, aber n bischen.

bitte um hilfe. pedal soll das pdm985 oder 785 werden.

gruß p


----------



## zack99 (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich stehe ebenfalls auf breitem Fuß und kann Dir diesen Schuh wärmstens empfehlen. Den gibt es wie Du siehst auch in breiter Ausführung.
Wichtig bei Shimano ist auch bei der breiten Version immer eine Nummer größer bestellen. Shimano Schuhe fallen klein aus.
https://www.boc24.de/produkt/Beklei...H-M087G-MTB-Schuh____208096_11663__11664.html


----------



## SCOTT BoD (1. Oktober 2011)

hallo,
scott - trail boa ist breit:





vorallem ein schöner gut passender und vom verschluss her genialer schuh kann ich nur weiter emfehlen!

der pearl izumi x-alp fällt auch breit aus (aber locker eine halbe bnis ganze grösse grösser nehmen fällt kl. aus ich habe normal 46-46,5 den pearl hab ic h in 47 (zwar auch für winter also dicke socken aberer fällt trotz alledem kurz aus))


----------



## schaumi (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

habe auch breite und flache Füße und kann die *Five Ten Red Baron* sehr empfehlen. Die sind in der Breite wirklich recht luftig und zudem fällt die Größe auch noch normal aus.

Falls Du noch welche suchen solltest, siehe mal unter der Rubrik Ebay hier im Forum nach. Dort biete neue in Größe 46 an.

gruß

Ronny


----------



## Deleted 225240 (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich kenne das Problem der grossen, breiten Füsse, und hab Northwave, Shimano, Scott und Sidi durchprobiert und bin bei Suplest (http://www.suplest.com/) gelandet. 
Ich hab de Prolog Cross Country Carbon und bin damit extrem zufrieden.
hier hab ich noch einen Test gefunden: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=2084
und hier im Forum wurde er auch schon diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4970490


----------



## stuhli (5. Oktober 2011)

SCOTT BoD schrieb:


> hallo,
> scott - trail boa ist breit:
> 
> 
> ...


 

Joup....den kann ich Dir auch ans Herz, bzw. an den Fuß legen. Hab einiges an Schuhen anprobiert und bei dem Scott boa bin ich reingeschlüpft und hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt.
Die Sohle ist zwar nicht supersteif wie bei einem Rennschuh, aber dadurch lässt sich auch wirklich gut laufen und stabil genug ist die Sohle allemal.


----------



## Freeride79 (12. Oktober 2011)

stuhli schrieb:


> Joup....den kann ich Dir auch ans Herz, bzw. an den Fuß legen. Hab einiges an Schuhen anprobiert und bei dem Scott boa bin ich reingeschlüpft und hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt.
> Die Sohle ist zwar nicht supersteif wie bei einem Rennschuh, aber dadurch lässt sich auch wirklich gut laufen und stabil genug ist die Sohle allemal.


Sehen optisch gut aus. Ich suche halt Schuhe mit denen man guten halt auf flat pedals hat und trotzdem gut auf Gestein laufen kann. Da die Sohle recht Flach ist, sollte der Grip gut sein. Und da ich mir noch nicht sicher bin ob ich bei flat bleibe oder wieder zu klickpedal wechsel, könnte der Schuh eine Option sein, da er für SPD vorbereitet ist. Die cleats sind aber in die sohle eingelassen, oder? Auf den Abbildungen sieht es so aus, als ob da das "Loch" durch ein sohlenstück verschlossen ist (schrauben?), wenn man die Schuhe ohne klicks fahren will. Stimmt das so?


----------



## Tall1969 (15. Oktober 2011)

Markus82 schrieb:


> Sidi hat extra schuhe für breite füße... das sind die Modelle mit der zusätzlichen bezeichnung "Mega"



Genau... die hab ich....breiter gehts imho kaum


----------



## dwe60 (16. Oktober 2011)

Habe auch ziemlich breite Treter und fahre seit 2 Jahren den Speci Tahoe und bin zufrieden damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## altersack71 (4. November 2011)

Hallo, bei Stadler ist im Moment der Scott Boulder im Angebot, hat jemand mit diesem Schuh Erfahrung? Fahre zur Zeit einen Shimano Schuh und den finde ich ziemlich eng, manchmal Schlafen mir sogar die Zehen ein!! Habe bei normalen Schuhen die Größe 42, und den Shimano habe ich auch in der Größe(Falsch?)!!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## patinho (5. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch auf der Suche nach MTB-Schuhen. Ich werde in den nächsten Wochen ein Canyon Nerve XC bekommen und hab keine Ahnung (Einsteiger) welche Schuhe ich nehmen soll. Macht es Sinn zu Beginn sofort mit Klick-Pedalen zu starten. Hatte ich eigentlich vor. 
Mir schwebt so was wie z.b. Scott Boulder Boa oder Mavic Alpine vor. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mich ein wenig unterstützen. 

Grüße
Patrick


----------

